# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  1,9 millones de euros para la reparación de las zonas regables de los canales de Lobón, montijo, zújar y Orellana

## ben-amar

1,9 millones de euros para la reparación de las zonas regables de los canales de Lobón, montijo, zújar y Orellana (Extremadura)

Posted: 13 Jun 2010 09:37 AM PDT

El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno a nuevas obras de emergencia para reparar los daños causados, por las abundantes precipitaciones, en varias zonas regables de la Comunidad Autónoma de Extremadura. El presupuesto total para estas actuaciones asciende a 1,9 millones de euros.

Como consecuencia de las persistentes y abundantes precipitaciones registradas en la zona durante los meses de diciembre de 2009 y enero, febrero y marzo de 2010, se han producido inundaciones en las zonas regables de Lobón, Montijo, Zújar y Orellana. Los presupuestos destinados para paliar los daños producidos en cada una de las citadas zonas son de 400.000 euros, 600.000 euros, 500.000 euros y 400.000 euros, respectivamente.

En las zonas regables de los canales de Lobón, Montijo y Zújar las lluvias han provocando daños en caminos, desagües, arroyos y obras de fábrica. También se han registrado daños en los canales debido a las escorrentías, produciendo deslizamientos de taludes y entrada de agua con tierras y lodos, desplazando o rompiendo paños de hormigón en varios puntos, disminuyendo la sección libre y, por tanto, la capacidad de transporte de agua a lo largo de numerosos tramos.

En cuanto a la zona regable del canal de Orellana las lluvias caídas originaron escorrentías que han provocado el arrastre de gran cantidad de suciedad procedente de la zona regable, tales como restos de podas, mangueras de riego, etc., lo que motivó el desbordamiento de los arroyos y desagües, produciendo daños en gran número de fincas. Por ello, resulta necesaria la restitución y recrecimiento de las banquetas para evitar que se repita la situación actual.

Además, el efecto del agua y de los neumáticos ha producido una degeneración en la capa de rodadura de los caminos que origina la aparición de gran número de baches y socavones. La situación que actualmente tiene la capa de rodadura de algunos tramos en los caminos no garantiza el correcto traslado de los productos agrícolas por los mismos debido al deterioro que se puede originar en su transporte.

Estas obras de emergencia, ejecutadas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, paliarán todas las situaciones descritas anteriormente de manera que quede garantizado el desarrollo normal de la campaña de riegos en estas zonas.

Fuente.- MARM

google_ad_client = "pub-9954009205700144"; google_ad_slot = "0305785559"; google_ad_width = 468; google_ad_height = 60;
Etiquetas: Extremadura

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena noticia, gracias por ponerla. 

Esperemos que sean subsanados el mayor número posible de desperfectos producidos por las lluvias descritos anteriormente, que han sido unos cuantos.

Aparte de ésto, también vendría bien en los lugares en los que proceda, limpieza de los cauces de los ríos y arroyos, pues con los caudales vistos este invierno, algunas zonas de los cauces están llenas de arrastres como gran cantidad de maderas, árboles, etc, acumulados en algunas zonas, bastantes árboles caídos en los cauces, los desperfectos que haya podido ocasionar las crecidas sobre los márgenes, etc, y no vendría mal también una partida para la adecuación de las zonas que lo necesiten.

Un saludo.

----------

